# 300lbs



## fishing#1 (Sep 10, 2007)

Do you have to buy the 300lbs breakaway or can you make them to do that? any info will help


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

You can make your own, but make sure they break away at 300 or less pounds or you could be in trouble. There is a lot of testing being done by folks who sell the breakaways. I think just for your own good you should buy them.

I understand most of them are "s" type hooks made from a soft metal. I still don't understand how to measure the breaking point. Is it a steady pull? A sharp jerk? Anyway, I plan on buying mine.


----------

